

Vargas Llosa's speech at the Swedish Academy - merraksh
http://nobelprize.org/mediaplayer/index.php?id=1416

======
zzleeper
And the transcript, in english:
[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2010...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2010/vargas_llosa-
lecture_en.html)

Interesting that "dictatorship" was mentioned 9 times in the speech, free* 9
times, and democr* 13.

